
Apple Patents a Mouse with a Built-In Scanner and Display - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/apple-patents-a-mouse-with-a-built-in-scanner-and-display/
======
drivingmenuts
That might be awesome if they can get over their addiction to sharp edges on
their mice. I've never been able to use their mice because I learned to grip
mine with an iron fist of death and consequently risk damaging my fingers.

Seriously, they need to learn to round things out a bit.

No single, double or triple entendre intended.

